# Filter media for planted tank



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey I have read that using carbon in a planted tank is no good. (why is that?)

I am going to start a DIY C02 system this week and I wanted to know what filter media is best to use?

I am currently using "Ammo-Chips" and some filter floss in my H.O.B filter
Thanks


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> Hey I have read that using carbon in a planted tank is no good. Why is that?


Hi Sheppard,

You probably mean *activated charcoal*.
Yes that is harmfull not only to plants but also in the long run to the fishes.
Activated charcoal is used in gas masks.
It will remove all trace elements (Fe, K etc) from water and thus starve your plants.
You don't need it (and ought not to use it) unless there are some poisonous stuff in your tank that you wish to remove.

Regards,


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> Sheppard said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I have read that using carbon in a planted tank is no good. Why is that?
> ...


No ammo chips, remove ammonia. The do absorb afew other chemicals so could possibly absorb some micro-nutrients. I run carbon in;
My reef tanks at school,work,and home
My fish only salt system
My Fw.....
THere are belivers and disclaimers.....carbons absorb to saturation in about 3 weeks with average bioload in the tank.....so if not changed that often or used for that period then dicarded it is pointless or even harmful.

I dont know if ammo chips will harm the plants but they will not harm the fish. But if you are treating your tank with any chemicals or antibiotics there is a chance that it will be absorbd from the water. As with the carbon the ammo chips are only good until they have reached saturaion and cazn no longer absorb.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Some plants actually utilize Ammonia (NH3) as a source of nitrogen, so AmmoChips might hinder plant growth.

As Harry stated, carbon will remove most larger molecules from the water. Carbon is like a microscopic matrix that traps large molecules. The matrix of carbon is not fine enough to trap molcules like ammonia, nitrate, or nitrate. It mainly removes larger organic molecules that cause discoloration and smell in the water. If plants are recieveing their nourishment from macromolecules, then carbon may remove things that are essential to the plant's growth.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

ammo chips will remove the ammonia and that is what all plants use for nitrogen, its the most available and easiest form of the nutrient for them to process and will be absorbed faster by your plants than your chips, i definatly would get rid of them the ammo chips
in all my planted tanks and as recomended by many plant people on other lists, i only use filter floss. i know alot of people with 120g and larger planted tanks that have no filtration at all just a few powerheads to help move water around.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Gumby said:


> As Harry stated, carbon will remove most larger molecules from the water. Carbon is like a microscopic matrix that traps large molecules. The matrix of carbon is not fine enough to trap molcules like ammonia, nitrate, or nitrate. It mainly removes larger organic molecules that cause discoloration and smell in the water. If plants are recieveing their nourishment from macromolecules, then carbon may remove things that are essential to the plant's growth.
> [snapback]942792[/snapback]​


So activated carbon is bad for planted tanks?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

yes it will absorb all the iron that your plants need to live


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I moved so I dont have my planted tank anymore but, I relied on nothing but biological filtration for the above reasons. In a 55 gal I ran a fluval 404 and an emperor 280. The fluval was loaded with nothing but ceramic and the emperor cartridge was drained of the carbon. I put lava rock in there instead as full as it would go. The Bio-wheel did the rest. I changed five gallons of water out daily too. Actualy this is how I run all my tanks. Bio all the way.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I pesonally don't ever use carbon unless it is necessary.I use only Eheim's substrat Pro for biological and Phosphat Remover when also is needed...


----------

